# Can anyone recommend a good motorhome garage for repairs?



## huntergatherer (Jun 26, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a friendly, reputable garage for motorhome repairs in Essex?
Its for the leisure end, inside and out, side door damage, inside furniture board thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it for the leisure end or for the engine end.body work or mechanical, as not all do both.

cabby


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Motorhomes repaired Whitstable is not the that far if you are near thhe tunnel/bridge in to Kent. Large workshops not over priced, family run business that care.
They are list on this site or look on the web @
motorhomesrepaired.co.uk

They are on the A299 just befor Whitstable

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone recommend a good motorhome garage for repairs*



huntergatherer said:


> Can anybody recommend a friendly, reputable garage for motorhome repairs in Essex?
> Its for the leisure end, inside and out, side door damage, inside furniture board thanks


Hi,

You are welcome to come to us for a quote, its not ging to be repaired overnight so the area is not that important.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

These people have about the best name in the business. And they will collect and deliver your Motorhome.
http://www.motorhome.co.uk/
Gerry


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

These are the people you need:

East Coast Leisure - Basildon

It's a family business - Ask for Nigel (the boss) he's been a motorhomer for years. Take a look at some of the motorhomes under repair in the workshop - they can tackle anything and do a quality job.

 
Keith


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I back-up Gerry's recommendation?

I've used Peter's services at his premises near Luton and you couldn't ask for a better solution.

tug.


----------

